# GPU to pair with FX6300 - 15k



## akhilc47 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi,

I wanna buy a GPU for my PC. Currently using GT630 so looking for a serious upgrade.

Specs:

CPU: FX-6300 (stock)
RAM: Corsair 4GB 
PSU: Seasonic S12II 520W
MOBO: Asus M5A97 R2.0  

I'll be playing at 720p or 1080p and won't go for any resolution beyond this. Budget 15k and can spend more but for my resolution I dont think I need to spend any more. Hoping to play latest games at 60fps(? possible?) at mid-high settings.

Please let me know if any more info is reqd.

Thanks for reading!!!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 19, 2015)

Asus Strix GTX960 2GB -15,000.


----------



## akhilc47 (Dec 19, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Asus Strix GTX960 2GB -15,000.



Asus Strix version is 17k+ in all the sites I looked (amazon,fk,itdepot and mdcomputers). Could you give me a link where I can get it cheaper?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 19, 2015)

akhilc47 said:


> Asus Strix version is 17k+ in all the sites I looked (amazon,fk,itdepot and mdcomputers). Could you give me a link where I can get it cheaper?



Local CTC,Secunderabad price.


----------



## saikiasunny (Dec 19, 2015)

Plus one for the gtx960 if you can get it at that price. Or else gtx950 gets my vote!


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 30, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Asus Strix GTX960 2GB -15,000.




Youll never get the GTX 960 Strix for Rs 15K anywhere. Sunil has a habit of underquoting. Stop bullshitting and misleading people. Provide a bill Sunil or name of the shop in Secunderbad.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> Youll never get the GTX 960 Strix for Rs 15K anywhere. Sunil has a habit of underquoting. Stop bullshitting and misleading people. Provide a bill Sunil or name of the shop in Secunderbad.



Arun Computers and Shwetha Computers CTC, Secunderabad quoted 15k for GTX960 2GB.
Also contact Acro Engineering Services for getting MSI GTX960 @ 15k


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 30, 2015)

Call ARCO and ask them yourself....should i die laughing!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> Call ARCO and ask them yourself....should i die laughing!



PM me your number I will hold a conference call with Acro fellows you will hear for yourself.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 30, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> PM me your number I will hold a conference call with Acro fellows you will hear for yourself.



Ask them yourself how much for Asus Strix.......


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 31, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> Ask them yourself how much for Asus Strix.......



Acro does not deal with Asus. Rashi does.


----------



## anky (Dec 31, 2015)

Check  Snapdeal...sometimes with all the offers combined you can get that for even below 15k...check paytm...they have cashback also..so effective price will be around 15k.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 31, 2015)

anky said:


> Check  Snapdeal...sometimes with all the offers combined you can get that for even below 15k...check paytm...they have cashback also..so effective price will be around 15k.



Greatly said anky. See this offer as it will come below 15k for GTX960 in snapdeal:Zotac Nvidia Geforce Gtx 960 2 Gb Ddr5 Graphics Card - Buy Zotac Nvidia Geforce Gtx 960 2 Gb Ddr5 Graphics Card Online at Low Price in India - Snapdeal


----------



## anky (Dec 31, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Greatly said anky. See this offer as it will come below 15k for GTX960 in snapdeal:Zotac Nvidia Geforce Gtx 960 2 Gb Ddr5 Graphics Card - Buy Zotac Nvidia Geforce Gtx 960 2 Gb Ddr5 Graphics Card Online at Low Price in India - Snapdeal


Yeah..at the time of diwali..GTX 960 was available for 15500 at Amazon ..and snapdeal after the offers it was coming down to 14k..now the offers are not that great..but if OP can apply that referral scheme..it will greatly reduce the price...


----------

